# Uh oh, before african gets pissy, Fondriest Thread



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, wanted to get this out there before our podium girl buddy gets his feelings hurt because Fondy doesn't have its own thread. Just for fun, I will post a pic of mine (it is for sale, though hint hint). Im sure others will follow...


----------



## usna00 (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one...here's my version of Fondriest artwork.......


----------



## african (Jun 28, 2002)

*Actually......*

the reason for my absence of over a week is that my feelings are hurt. But at least they have a Colnago thread. Here is my beast


----------

